# finally lowered my 745 with pics



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

745 Li lowered with h&r springs. i love how it rides...not so squishy and is alot more sporty feeling with no harshness. also i have 22 x 11 asanti rear wheels and they do not rub at all.


----------



## ikonnsx31 (Feb 24, 2006)

nice


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

1 one word:
hot
dude that is NICE


----------



## kchan1100 (Mar 22, 2006)

What size lip do you have in the rear?

BTW Nice ride.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice ride. How far does H&R lower the car?


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a sweet car! :thumbup: :supdude:


----------



## hionbusa (Apr 17, 2006)

Can never go wrong with black on black . 
jst sick. 

nice,


----------



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks! i have a 5" lip on the rear, i didnt want to deal with the problems of the tire hitting the inner fenderwell. and the h&r springs supposedly lower the car 1.3" ....the rear isnt lowered by a spring on my car tho because i have the auto level rear end so all they had to do was adjust these links in the rear suspension and it makes the car sit lower


----------



## hionbusa (Apr 17, 2006)

se7en34 said:


> thanks! i have a 5" lip on the rear, i didnt want to deal with the problems of the tire hitting the inner fenderwell. and the h&r springs supposedly lower the car 1.3" ....the rear isnt lowered by a spring on my car tho because i have the auto level rear end so all they had to do was adjust these links in the rear suspension and it makes the car sit lower


what year is ur car ?


----------



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

its an 02


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

What are your front and rear rim sizes? And the offsets? I am looking for a set of 20'' for mine, but am confused with offsets depending on the rim width.

Thanks.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

se7en34 said:


> thanks! i have a 5" lip on the rear, i didnt want to deal with the problems of the tire hitting the inner fenderwell. and the h&r springs supposedly lower the car 1.3" ....the rear isnt lowered by a spring on my car tho because i have the auto level rear end so all they had to do was adjust these links in the rear suspension and it makes the car sit lower


You are doing the right thing man, trust me the 5" lip looks insane, the 6" lip is not worth the fender cutting and rubbing that is necessary even on a NON lowered car.


----------



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

they are 22 x 9.5 in the front and 22 x 11 in the rear....im not sure what the offset is..its whatever asanti specs for the 745, so if you call them id imagine they can give you the offset they use


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## bmw_m6_08 (Jul 10, 2006)

se7en34 said:


> 745 Li lowered with h&r springs. i love how it rides...not so squishy and is alot more sporty feeling with no harshness. also i have 22 x 11 asanti rear wheels and they do not rub at all.


that looks good. those are asanti wheels aint it?


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice:thumbup: .


----------



## se7en34 (Jan 11, 2006)

yep asantis....sick 6 series you have!


----------

